# Dog Squad



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

Makes me furious how people on that show smuggle crack in the UK and stand there and say "it must of been planted". Yeah what ever love, you probably full of it too! Scum bag drug dealings!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You f*ckin tell em!!!! :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Makes me furious how people on that show smuggle crack in the UK and stand there and say "it must of been planted". Yeah what ever love, you probably full of it too! Scum bag drug dealings!


how do you know it wasn't planted on them?


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> You f*ckin tell em!!!! :lol:


Oh hi AK! How are you? Yeah u can't stand drug dealers. They usually steel from the poor to feed there own personal greed!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aren't people who sell steriods technically drug dealers? Apologies if I am wrong as I am not 100% on the law yet.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

TG123 said:


> how do you know it wasn't planted on them?


I say it was, gotta make good tv somehow.... Plus they all look like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

TG123 said:


> how do you know it wasn't planted on them?


Hehehehehe. Cus she was tetchy wired sketchy and said to the officer "yeah I often travel light as I'm a escort" lol. And she had spots and lesions on her arm. And 3kilo ok crack in her bag.

Now I'm no rocket scientist but the probability is she packed her own bag. Hand luggage too. I always look in my bag when I fly and never leave it unattended! She is just a pimping drug smuggling drug pusher!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Oh hi AK! How are you? Yeah u can't stand drug dealers. They usually steel from the poor to feed there own personal greed!


A drug dealer isn't the problem, he is just supplying demand.

At the end of the day drugs sell themselves, dealers just give you a place to go to get them.

But yeah for the most part they're all money grabbing bastards, although a few of them are top lads :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Gotta make dat bread somehow


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aren't people who sell steriods technically drug dealers? Apologies if I am wrong as I am not 100% on the law yet.


Yea I do believe you're correct! Which actually mean I can ask for steroids however I can not sell them. A police man friend told me that.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I say it was, gotta make good tv somehow.... Plus they all look like butter wouldn't melt


a lot of these drug smugglers are set up, it was on a programme on channel 4, usually an attractive man/woman distracts them whilst an accomplice plants the drugs in their bag, they said this was the case for about 95% of suspected drug smugglers


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Yea I do believe you're correct! Which actually mean I can ask for steroids however I can not sell them. A police man friend told me that.


You can ask for them all you want but the moment a person hands them to you they become the dealer, doesn't matter if money does or doesn't exchange hands.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh hello Mish hang ok let me view ur input as I put u on ignore. So annoying that option. Ignore. This website really should create a block option which means me and my posts are invisible to you. But hay ho hang on let me see what you said. I'm sure it's just riveting as per usual!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

marc_muscle said:


> Yea I do believe you're correct! Which actually mean I can ask for steroids however I can not sell them. A police man friend told me that.


Its the strangest law in the world then lol How is it legal to have them and take them but no one can sell them???? Its like being able to have weed on you even though its against the law to sell. Unless I am :confused1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> *A drug dealer isn't the problem, he is just supplying demand.*
> 
> At the end of the day drugs sell themselves, dealers just give you a place to go to get them.
> 
> But yeah for the most part they're all money grabbing bastards, although a few of them are top lads :lol:


Seriously?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Hehehehehe. Cus she was tetchy wired sketchy and said to the officer "yeah I often travel light as I'm a escort" lol. And she had spots and lesions on her arm. And 3kilo ok crack in her bag.
> 
> Now I'm no rocket scientist but the probability is she packed her own bag. Hand luggage too. I always look in my bag when I fly and never leave it unattended! She is just a pimping drug smuggling drug pusher!


no this is not the case, it was on dispatches, they get seduced by a james bond type guy whilst someone else stuffs the gear in their luggage, a lot of these "smugglers" are the real victims

they usually target dodgy looking people the documentary was saying because customs officers don't like to stereotype and are more likely to let them through but also if they do get caught they're easier to blame because they've had an unfortunate past

programmes like this just make the stuff up and sensationalize it to make them look bad but most of these people are innocent you should'nt be so judgemental


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously?


Yeah seriously, nobody forces you to take drugs.

You chose to dabble in them and you take the risk of addiction.

It's always down to you ultimately.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Here we go again


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Drugs are bad......if you don't believe me ask your dad!!!!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its the strangest law in the world then lol How is it legal to have them and take them but no one can sell them???? Its like being able to have weed on you even though its against the law to sell. Unless I am :confused1:


It's not so much the drug that is the issue. If ur injecting urself up with steroids and smoking weed and snorting crack then ur doing it to yourself and its not hurting anyone except ****ing urself up! But the moment u sell it means technically its feeding the fat cats at the top of the chain. The ones who pretend to have proper businesses when actually there main income comes from "there little dealers". The little rats who run about town dealing. Like they are the big man. I always find bouncers are the worst. Power trip pony.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Here we go again


Oh **** off!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously?


Lol I know Jojo. Some people are so biased!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Yeah seriously, nobody forces you to take drugs.
> 
> You chose to dabble in them and you take the risk of addiction.
> 
> It's always down to you ultimately.


Ok I kind of agree with you in the case of adults but drug dealers don't just supply adults do they? Many of them give free samples to kids to get them hooked. They are the lowest of the low IMO.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Lol I know Jojo. Some people are so biased!!!!!


without having had a trial the opinion you've made about these people seems kinda biased



marc_muscle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Makes me furious how people on that show smuggle crack in the UK and stand there and say "it must of been planted". Yeah what ever love, you probably full of it too! Scum bag drug dealings!


this also seems pretty biased



marc_muscle said:


> I always find bouncers are the worst. Power trip pony.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Oh **** off!


Ez bro he is right though, some people will get a little excited and get carried away with what could be a nice little debate and chance for people to share their views.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I kind of agree with you in the case of adults but drug dealers don't just supply adults do they? Many of them give free samples to kids to get them hooked. They are the lowest of the low IMO.


Geez It didn't cross my mind that they would stoop that low. Geeze some people are so greedy. Like leaches on the skin!

Never trust a drug dealer. They don't give a **** about anyone but there wallet!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Many of them give free samples


point me in the direction of these drug dealers please


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

TG123 said:


> without having had a trial the opinion you've made about these people seems kinda biased
> 
> this also seems pretty biased


No the majority is correct. Like for example women who use to pay less for car insurance. They should, as they don't have accidents as much as men. Just like the majority of bouncers do deal, the majority rules over the minority.

That make sense to you now.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I kind of agree with you in the case of adults but drug dealers don't just supply adults do they? Many of them give free samples to kids to get them hooked. They are the lowest of the low IMO.


Agreed but again I think thats more down to the individual drug dealer. Dealers are still people so you will get the good and bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TG123 said:


> point me in the direction of these drug dealers please


End of the road, turn left, second on the right


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Drug dealers are just making money at the end of the day and take a risk for it. IMO its down to the person who takes the drugs not the person who sells them. Much like alcohol and tobacco, no one really calls the companies evil do they... they accept the people who chose to take or abuse them do it on their own and cant blame it on the suppliers.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> No the majority is correct. Like for example women who use to pay less for car insurance. They should, as they don't have accidents as much as men. Just like the majority of bouncers do deal, the majority rules over the minority.
> 
> That make sense to you now.


no, where is the statistical evidence that the majority of bouncers deal?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> No the majority is correct. Like for example women who use to pay less for car insurance. They should, as they don't have accidents as much as men. Just like the majority of bouncers do deal, *the majority rules over the minority*.
> 
> That make sense to you now.


Explain that to Tony Blair and George Bush.

One of the biggest protests against the Iraq war was completely ignored.

But seriously though by that logic if 75% of world said the sky was green we'd all have to agree.... really??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Agreed but again I think thats more down to the individual drug dealer. Dealers are still people so you will get the good and bad.


No I'm sorry but I don't believe there is any such thing as a 'good' drug dealer. At the end of the day they sell products that will harm and/or kill people. No good person would do that.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have never herd of any one smuggling crack before,it normally cooked in the country it is sold

From cocaine ,I could be wrong tho


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No I'm sorry but I don't believe there is any such thing as a 'good' drug dealer. At the end of the day they sell products that will harm and/or kill people. No good person would do that.


Drug dealers don't care about the person. On the face of it you may get to know them, they may come across as a "friend" but it's false. They make the right sounds but when all said and done when the going gets tough the drug dealer ****s off back to the **** hole he came from!

And I know lots of bouncers who deal drugs. It's comes with the territory! Wake up!!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No I'm sorry but I don't believe there is any such thing as a 'good' drug dealer. At the end of the day they sell products that will harm and/or kill people. No good person would do that.


We could say the same things about companies like BAE Systems. they produce most of the UK's defense and weapons systems.

But their products claim lives.... are they good or bad?

Drug dealers just sell a product if it harms or kills is down to the end user and they know the risks.

The blame lies with the users I believe rather than the dealers, if there was no demand there would be no supply.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Drug dealers don't care about the person. On the face of it you may get to know them, they may come across as a "friend" but it's false. They make the right sounds but when all said and done when the going gets tough the drug dealer ****s off back to the **** hole he came from!
> 
> And I know lots of bouncers who deal drugs. It's comes with the territory! Wake up!!!!


No mate it doesn't and thats where you're tarring bouncers with the same brush.

let me ask you.

Say tomorrow you come to find out a friend of yours is a dealer, he has always been there for you, he doesn't sell to you nor try to push the drug onto you... is he a false friend? is he a bad person?


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Drug dealers don't care about the person. On the face of it you may get to know them, they may come across as a "friend" but it's false. They make the right sounds but when all said and done when the going gets tough the drug dealer ****s off back to the **** hole he came from!
> 
> And I know lots of bouncers who deal drugs. It's comes with the territory! Wake up!!!!


What have you got against drug dealers and bouncers anyway,why do you feel the need to com on hear and bitch about them


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> We could say the same things about companies like BAE Systems. they produce most of the UK's defense and weapons systems.
> 
> But their products claim lives.... are they good or bad?
> 
> ...


Oh my god stop protecting drugs u male me sick. Maybe if steroids were harder to get then people wouldn't have so much pressure on people to get big and feel inadequate they wouldn't turn to steroids.

What u talking about bombs and war for? U see if everyone was on steroids we would have nuked our selves by now!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> We could say the same things about companies like BAE Systems. they produce most of the UK's defense and weapons systems.
> 
> But their products claim lives.... are they good or bad?
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with companies that produce weapons for use by our military. The illegal weapon trade is of course a different matter.

I think you have a very naïve view of drug dealers. They aren't all nice blokes who sell a bit of weed to their mates at the weekend.

By the same argument - if there was no supply, there would be no demand.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> What have you got against drug dealers and bouncers anyway,why do you feel the need to com on hear and bitch about them


It's a point of view. Sorry is it upsetting you?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No I'm sorry but I don't believe there is any such thing as a 'good' drug dealer. At the end of the day they sell products that will harm and/or kill people. No good person would do that.


alcohol and tobacco kill more people than drugs, alcohol and tobacco in terms of addictiveness and harmfulness are third and fourth on the addictive/harmful substances list in front of ecstasy, steroids, amphetamines and weed.

the law and morality don't always overlap so when talking about being a good or bad person it's about individual morality, a moral person it's safe to assume is a good one, just because the government sanctions the selling of alcohol and tobacco knowing the damage it does, the same way a drug dealer knows the damage their drugs do, does it then make the shopkeeper an immoral/bad person or does it being legal get them off the hook?

the government sanctions the sale of tobacco with the proviso that on the front of the packets it says: "this will kill you", basically the government is saying it's up to the individual to take resposibility for themselfs, by your rationale then every shopkeeper/worker in the uk and the world is a "bad" person

what about if the government made cocaine and heroin legal would all of these bad people that deal drugs now become good people?

you can't have it both ways


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I kind of agree with you in the case of adults but drug dealers don't just supply adults do they? Many of them give free samples to kids to get them hooked. They are the lowest of the low IMO.


Come again??

Same judgement could be applied to all the parents that have fat kids, givingbthem crisps and sweets every morning noon and night, that doesn't mean all parents should be seen negatively.

Selling an item, matter what it is does not make a person immoral. I know of a fair few in the drug trades and most of whome are nice, caring people.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> It's a point of view. Sorry is it upsetting you?


Not upsetting me mate , the is far worse people out there, what about the city bankers that nearly brought

This country to its knees,what about them payday loans companies that prey on the poor and weak

Most doormen are good blokes earning a hard nights pay and have to put up with ****ed up dikc heads all night

And a lot of dealers are just trying to make some money.i don't like dealers that sell heroin or crack

They do ruin people's lives


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

TG123 said:


> alcohol and tobacco kill more people than drugs, alcohol and tobacco in terms of addictiveness and harmfulness are third and fourth on the addictive/harmful substances list in front of ecstasy, steroids, amphetamines and weed.
> 
> the law and morality don't always overlap so when talking about being a good or bad person it's about individual morality, a moral person it's safe to assume is a good one, just because the government sanctions the selling of alcohol and tobacco knowing the damage it does, the same way a drug dealer knows the damage their drugs do, does it then make the shopkeeper an immoral/bad person or does it being legal get them off the hook?
> 
> ...


Yes yes ok but the steroids are not coming from good labs are they. They are not good quality they are not made in excellent conditions by approved health bodies. I have taken steroids. We all probably have on here. My issue is that thur are all so dodgy. There is no clarity. I know someone who paralysed his leg after taking dodgy gear!

Where are the dealers when things go wrong! Behind bars hopefully. Soon!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Oh **** off!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No I'm sorry but I don't believe there is any such thing as a 'good' drug dealer. At the end of the day they sell products that will harm and/or kill people. No good person would do that.


So all supermarket checkout staff, newsagegents, waitresses, barmaids and barmen are not good people? You might wanna take a second look at your ridiculous logic

And another thing, I bet you have atleast 1 box of some kinda pain killer or paracetamol in your house, take 20 of those and it will be your last headache. I could drop a tub of anavar, sniff 2g of coke, smoke a bag of green, taste a bit if mandy I'll still wake up tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Oh my god stop protecting drugs u male me sick. Maybe if steroids were harder to get then people wouldn't have so much pressure on people to get big and feel inadequate they wouldn't turn to steroids.
> 
> What u talking about bombs and war for? U see if everyone was on steroids we would have nuked our selves by now!


Wow...... Just wow

I'm not protecting anyone here i'm just stating that a job doesn't make you a bad person and that we all have a choice to buy and use drug or to leave them be.

Funnily enough the guys starting wars aren't actually on steroids....shocker that one!!!

And to be a bit clearer i wasn't talking about a war, i was talking about BAE which are a company.

This is just a discussion on a public forum, if you cant stand opinion that don't match yours don't post.

I make you sick.. go throw up!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

TG123 said:


> no, where is the statistical evidence that the majority of bouncers deal?


any answer to this @marc_muscle?

if you don't have proof that the majority of the thousands of bouncers in the uk deal then it's just an opinion based on your own personal experience which would be a size sample not big enough to make such a broad genralization and in fact be the definition of being biased which is why i imagine you never answered the question and chose instead to go quiet


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Not upsetting me mate , the is far worse people out there, what about the city bankers that nearly brought
> 
> This country to its knees,what about them payday loans companies that prey on the poor and weak
> 
> ...


Hehe the bankers didn't do anything wrong. It's the people who borrow beyond there means that share a responsibility in that. It's not even relevant what your saying. Bye.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Yes yes ok but the steroids are not coming from good labs are they. They are not good quality they are not made in excellent conditions by approved health bodies. I have taken steroids. We all probably have on here. My issue is that thur are all so dodgy. There is no clarity. I know someone who paralysed his leg after taking dodgy gear!
> 
> Where are the dealers when things go wrong! Behind bars hopefully.
> 
> So what was in this gear that made him paralysed? Or you mean he got some pip and was a fanny about it?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have a problem with companies that produce weapons for use by our military. The illegal weapon trade is of course a different matter.
> 
> I think you have a very naïve view of drug dealers. They aren't all nice blokes who sell a bit of weed to their mates at the weekend.
> 
> By the same argument - if there was no supply, there would be no demand.


I wouldn't say i have a naive view as i know that the majority are grade A c*nts, but i wont tar them all with the same brush.

But i do see why my posts would come across like that, and yes you're right as you could always argue that


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Drug dealers are scum. They share a responsibility in making sure what they are dealing is good quality. Or shall I just ground up some aspirin and sell it in a club next week. No. Cus that's wrong. Therefore I'm demonstrating responsibility.

Calm down ally cats! I'm sorry to Poo on your carpet and pee on your palm tree. I know this is your play ground you like to control ha!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Ye*s yes ok but the steroids are not coming from good labs are they*. They are not good quality they are not made in excellent conditions by approved health bodies. I have taken steroids. We all probably have on here. My issue is that thur are all so dodgy. There is no clarity. I know someone who paralysed his leg after taking dodgy gear!
> 
> Where are the dealers when things go wrong! Behind bars hopefully. Soon!


Again my man we all have a choice, you can google or find a source that will provide you with Pharma grade AAS e.g Bayer, Schering, Norma....

These are all Pharmaceutical and made my authorized and licensed companies in sterile environments.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TG123 said:


> alcohol and tobacco kill more people than drugs, alcohol and tobacco in terms of addictiveness and harmfulness are third and fourth on the addictive/harmful substances list in front of ecstasy, steroids, amphetamines and weed.
> 
> the law and morality don't always overlap so when talking about being a good or bad person it's about individual morality, a moral person it's safe to assume is a good one, just because the government sanctions the selling of alcohol and tobacco knowing the damage it does, the same way a drug dealer knows the damage their drugs do, does it then make the shopkeeper an immoral/bad person or does it being legal get them off the hook?
> 
> ...


I'm not disputing the fact that alcohol and tobacco kill more people but that's not what we're talking about.

Drug dealing is illegal and therefore there are obviously no measures in place to ensure that the people buying the drugs are old enough to make that decision.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Hehe the bankers didn't do anything wrong. It's the people who borrow beyond there means that share a responsibility in that. It's not even relevant what your saying. Bye.


What drugs are you on, the bankers mixed good debts with bad debts so they could sell them on

So they got there bonuses, I am beginning to think you are a troll


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Come again??
> 
> Same judgement could be applied to all the parents that have fat kids, givingbthem crisps and sweets every morning noon and night, that doesn't mean all parents should be seen negatively.
> 
> Selling an item, matter what it is does not make a person immoral. I know of a fair few in the drug trades and most of whome are nice, caring people.


Are you seriously comparing a parent giving a child a packet of crisps to a drug dealer giving a child cocaine?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not disputing the fact that alcohol and tobacco kill more people but that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> Drug dealing is illegal and therefore there are obviously no measures in place to ensure that the people buying the drugs are old enough to make that decision.


Selling alcohol to minors is illegal and even with the law it still happens in every town, every day. Once again your argument is invalid


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Drug dealers are scum. They share a responsibility in making sure what they are dealing is good quality. Or shall I just ground up some aspirin and sell it in a club next week. No. Cus that's wrong. Therefore I'm demonstrating responsibility.
> 
> Calm down ally cats! I'm sorry to Poo on your carpet and pee on your palm tree. I know this is your play ground you like to control ha!


people do try and engage you and have a serious conversation but when people put forward coherent arguments with which you don't agree you ignore them and come out with some incoherent vague ambiguous bollox like the above instead of addressing peoples points

i don't think it's that you disagree so much with people i think you have a hard time keeping up with what's being said which is why when i imagine you read a post you can't argue with or respond to you revert to repeating the same sh1t you've been saying the whole thread.

*reads posts, can't really argue with it, doesn't completely get it, will just do another "drug dealers are scum" post*

and you wonder why people think you're an idiot


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you seriously comparing a parent giving a child a packet of crisps to a drug dealer giving a child cocaine?


That's not quite what I said now is it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So all supermarket checkout staff, newsagegents, waitresses, barmaids and barmen are not good people? You might wanna take a second look at your ridiculous logic
> 
> And another thing, I bet you have atleast 1 box of some kinda pain killer or paracetamol in your house, take 20 of those and it will be your last headache. I could drop a tub of anavar, sniff 2g of coke, smoke a bag of green, taste a bit if mandy I'll still wake up tomorrow for breakfast.


Well done, your parents must be so proud :thumb:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TG123 said:


> people do try and engage you and have a serious conversation but when people put forward coherent arguments with which you don't agree you ignore them and come out with some incoherent vague ambiguous bollox like the above instead of addressing peoples points
> 
> i don't think it's that you disagree so much with people i think you have a hard time keeping up with what's being said which is why when i imagine you read a post you can't argue with or respond to you revert to repeating the same sh1t you've been saying the whole thread.
> 
> ...


I hear you on that one.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are you seriously comparing a parent giving a child a packet of crisps to a drug dealer giving a child cocaine?


I don't know where you are from , but I have never herd of frug dealers giving kids drugs to get them hooked

I'm not having a go hear


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TG123 said:


> people do try and engage you and have a serious conversation but when people put forward coherent arguments with which you don't agree you ignore them and come out with some incoherent vague ambiguous bollox like the above instead of addressing peoples points
> 
> i don't think it's that you disagree so much with people i think you have a hard time keeping up with what's being said which is why when i imagine you read a post you can't argue with or respond to you revert to repeating the same sh1t you've been saying the whole thread.
> 
> ...


careful. Marc or whoever he is on the wind up takes the Internet very seriously. He's been bombarding me with PMs, his last one threatening me. But he is the poor bullied soul on the forum isn't he


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Selling alcohol to minors is illegal and even with the law it still happens in every town, every day. Once again your argument is invalid


How does that make my argument invalid? Just because it happens, doesn't mean it should happen.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well done, your parents must be so proud :thumb:


Yes indeed well done, you have had all your ignorant statements turned over but rather than acknowledging you provide a lame attempt at sarcasm. How mature.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I don't know where you are from , but I have never herd of frug dealers giving kids drugs to get them hooked
> 
> I'm not having a go hear


Neither has she mate she just has no idea what she's on about


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> How does that make my argument invalid? Just because it happens, doesn't mean it should happen.


Because you saidvthe point wasn't the fact that it was harmful, it was about legality and regulation for children's safety. You keep going from point to point

Without really much understanding nor knowledge about what you are talking about


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I don't know where you are from , but I have never herd of frug dealers giving kids drugs to get them hooked
> 
> I'm not having a go hear


I doesn't happen where I live (I hope) but I watched a documentary about it a few weeks ago and apparently it happens a lot, especially in more deprived areas of the major cities.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not disputing the fact that alcohol and tobacco kill more people but that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> Drug dealing is illegal and therefore there are obviously no measures in place to ensure that the people buying the drugs are old enough to make that decision.


erm no that's not what we were talking about

my post was aimed specifically at your assertion that no drug dealer could be a good person

i've shown evidence that legally sold substances cause more harm than a lot of illegal drugs sold

therefore regardless of the law, i thought i showed the distinction between law and morality pretty clearly, purveyors of harmful substances are bad people

it's inescapable, by your logic and by the levels of addictivness/harmfulness of tobacco and alcohol all shopkeepers in the uk are fundementally bad people

i don't at all agree with the idea btw that drug dealers hang around school gates giving out bags of heroin at school time, kids get drugs the same way they get alcohol or tobacco, through their mates, usually older mates, so the component of the argument that drug dealers are bad because they sell to kids doesn't wash with me, marc says that most bouncers are dealers, so these guys that have licences to work the door in their spare time hang around primary schools dealing crack?

the truth is if kids whant to get drugs they'll get them the same as if they was **** or a bottle of wkd, they'll find a way, just because the government says one is ok and one isn't doesn't make the blindest bit of difference to me as alcohol and tobacco are far bigger killers and given that if your saying that a drug dealer can't be a good person the the statistics would say neither can a shopkeeper


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Neither has she mate she just has no idea what she's on about


It must be true then, I'm from liverpool and I have never herd of it happening

Think about it logically now,a drug dealers main things he has to do is make money and stay out of jail

Now if he is selling to kids he is going to cause uproar in his area bringing heat from the police

And probely local gangsters in the area , also how much money do kids really have coke is an expensive drug, I'm not calling you a lier but I dought drug dealers selling to kids is the norn,

Many on a episode of the bill it is


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> careful. Marc or whoever he is on the wind up takes the Internet very seriously. He's been bombarding me with PMs, his last one threatening me. But he is the poor bullied soul on the forum isn't he


i'm with marc on that one, your bad aids dancing avi is outrageous!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TG123 said:


> erm no that's not what we were talking about
> 
> my post was aimed specifically at your assertion that no drug dealer could be a good person
> 
> ...


There's no point even explaining yourself to them mate. Both far too pig ignorant to have an view that's not come straight from the sun or the mother's meeting in the school playground, read back the logic, or lack of in their posts. It's like arguing with a ******* American Christian about mixed race gay marriage. " eets jus wroingg"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Because you saidvthe point wasn't the fact that it was harmful, it was about legality and regulation for children's safety. You keep going from point to point
> 
> Without really much understanding nor knowledge about what you are talking about


I'm not ashamed to admit that my knowledge of drugs is limited. We can go round and round in circles but at the end of the day what I am saying is that, in my opinion, drug dealing is bad.

Can you, in all honesty, say that you would be happy for your child / children to take illegal drugs when they are 'old enough'?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that my knowledge of drugs is limited. We can go round and round in circles but at the end of the day what I am saying is that, in my opinion, drug dealing is bad.
> 
> *Can you, in all honesty, say that you would be happy for your child / children to take illegal drugs when they are 'old enough'?*


Are you approaching this from a moral or health perspective? Just because certain drugs are illegal is does not make them dangerous for our health.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I doesn't happen where I live (I hope) but I watched a documentary about it a few weeks ago and apparently it happens a lot, especially in more deprived areas of the major cities.


So if I link you to some documentary or other forms of media that show legality having nothing to do with morality, and that show steroids andceven recky drugs to be safe then you'll take back your silly statements? I tell you what, I'll even throw in a pic of a friendly drug dealer, he doesn't even sell to kids, he's a real gentleman.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

marc_muscle said:


> Oh **** off!


That is not very nice and not appropriate for a site like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TG123 said:


> erm no that's not what we were talking about
> 
> my post was aimed specifically at your assertion that no drug dealer could be a good person
> 
> ...


Sorry you're right, I didn't answer your post very well.

I guess we have different ideas about morals. I have seen drugs do an awful lot of damage to close family members so my view is probably very biased.

I don't think you can compare people working in a supermarket with drug dealers.

I do think that drug dealers are bad people. Just my opinion though.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@marc_muscle come back dude, we was just starting to have some fun!!!

Or are you still throwing up?? :lol:


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Selling alcohol to minors is illegal and even with the law it still happens in every town, every day. Once again your argument is invalid


Yeahhhh selling alcohol to kids is illegal. Just like the kids outside sainsburys asking me to buy them cider yesterday I said NO to. I love a cigaret with my mates on a night out when I'm at a party. It's not good for me I know. At least they advertise the risks haha. Do you think a drug dealer will say "oh btw are u on any other medication that could react to this **** cocain I'm about to sell you or the crap deca and sus I'm selling you"

No

So stop resisting and fighting against me and admit that maybe steroids should be legalised and sold in a controlled way so the drug pushers will go out of business ha.

All I know is drug deals are scum! I feel sorry for the drug dealers kids. I would be ashamed if my dad ever pushed drugs!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Best thread of the day


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> @marc_muscle come back dude, we was just starting to have some fun!!!
> 
> *Or are you still throwing up??* :lol:


Is Marc ill?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mish said:


> Is Marc ill?


Nope but I make him sick as i dont agree with his views.... I think you may be making him wretch too bro :sad:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Are you approaching this from a moral or health perspective? Just because certain drugs are illegal is does not make them dangerous for our health.


Please tell me which illegal drugs are not bad for your health?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So if I link you to some documentary or other forms of media that show legality having nothing to do with morality, and that show steroids andceven recky drugs to be safe then you'll take back your silly statements? I tell you what, I'll even throw in a pic of a friendly drug dealer, he doesn't even sell to kids, he's a real gentleman.


At no point have I mentioned steroids, I know nothing about them and have no interest in them. If you can prove to me that illegal recreational drugs are safe then yes I'll take back my 'silly statements'.

I don't think you know the meaning of the word gentleman so I'll pass on the pic thanks.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Please tell me which illegal drugs are not bad for your health?


You are showing how naive you are here. I could list many legal drugs that are far worse for your health than illegal drugs. We must then asks ourselves why are they actually illegal when far more dangerous drugs can be bought over the counter. This however is another subject for another thread.

I will list one illegal drug that has been proven to have no upper toxic dose and is used by millions and millions of people each day, some of them fortune 500 CEOs and even members of the bar.

Cannabis


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Yeahhhh selling alcohol to kids is illegal. Just like the kids outside sainsburys asking me to buy them cider yesterday I said NO to. I love a cigaret with my mates on a night out when I'm at a party. It's not good for me I know. At least they advertise the risks haha. Do you think a drug dealer will say "oh btw are u on any other medication that could react to this **** cocain I'm about to sell you or the crap deca and sus I'm selling you"
> 
> No
> 
> ...


They are legalized for personal use, they are sold by authorized and licensed pharmacies and are available on prescription.... this is the licensed and controlled you are talking about.

It hasn't pushed anyone out of business, instead the UGLs will just produce something the pharmacies aren't like blends and still keep in business not to mention they are cheaper.

The info on risks and sides is all available you just have to do your own research, plus i don't see how you'd want to take anything without knowing about it and its risks.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Yes yes ok but the steroids are not coming from good labs are they. They are not good quality they are not made in excellent conditions by approved health bodies. I have taken steroids. We all probably have on here. My issue is that thur are all so dodgy. There is no clarity. I know someone who paralysed his leg after taking dodgy gear!
> 
> Where are the dealers when things go wrong! Behind bars hopefully. Soon!


Paralysed his leg, really? For good?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that my knowledge of drugs is limited. We can go round and round in circles but at the end of the day what I am saying is that, in my opinion, drug dealing is bad.
> 
> Can you, in all honesty, say that you would be happy for your child / children to take illegal drugs when they are 'old enough'?


And another one.. so many people on here take a statement and completely twist it up. My kids have nothing to do with it, believe it or not, most kids arnt out at 1am looking for their next hit. I was questioning your blanket statement saying drug dealers arnt good people.

Seeing as I myself was once the biggest weed dealer in my district at 17-18 years of age, aswell as a very heavy addict, and even today I know many people at all levels of different drug trades, including pharma medicines and whatever else, I think I have the right and place to call BS on any ignorant statement posted about such subjects, and about such people. As I said before, job description and personal character are 2 completely different entities entirely.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought the sensitive gay had fvcked off. Must have been dreaming.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Yeahhhh selling alcohol to kids is illegal. Just like the kids outside sainsburys asking me to buy them cider yesterday I said NO to. I love a cigaret with my mates on a night out when I'm at a party. It's not good for me I know. At least they advertise the risks haha. Do you think a drug dealer will say "oh btw are u on any other medication that could react to this **** cocain I'm about to sell you or the crap deca and sus I'm selling you"
> 
> No
> 
> ...


And if were your Dad i'd be ashamed of you.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Please tell me which illegal drugs are not bad for your health?


Please tell us which legal drugs are not bad for your health.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

This guy has got to be a troll


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> And if were your Dad i'd be ashamed of you.


Imagine that haha. "Hi lads, I've brought my son Marc along for a drink with us."

"HIYYYAAAA!!! Ooo that shirt looks fabulous on you sweetie!"

So proud.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Authorised and licenced ooooooooh that's good. This website wouldn't even give me there registered address! I doubt your would give me the registered address of your dealers if they are whiter than white.

I am not feeling bullied anymore at all. Cus if I cared it means I care about your views and I don't. As your so biased and protective it's rediculouse!

Defensive arnt you. Everyone one is allowed a point of view. And I have tried steroids so I actually have had a little taste of it All to form an opinion. As for @Ashcrapper well please, really AIDs is that funny! Lol I had a friend die of that. So have any of you had someone die of cancer? Maybe I should get a dancing man to cancer cancer ! Pathetic vile person. Go crawl back to the gym "badger"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> And if were your Dad i'd be ashamed of you.


If I were his dad the little cvnt would be covered in belt marks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> I thought the sensitive gay had fvcked off. Must have been dreaming.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> This guy has got to be a troll


What you on a out troll what is that! Weird! I like the supplement advice

On here. I actually do have one or two

Mates on here too!

Paranoid!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mish said:


> Are you approaching this from a moral or health perspective? Just because certain drugs are illegal is does not make them dangerous for our health.


That's actually a fair point, but in general I'm with Jojo on most of this. My best friend is an ex dealer, and very ashamed of some of the stuff she did and risks she put her family through. So I do have a reasonable insight into at least one aspect of what happens.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If I were his dad the little cvnt would be covered in belt marks


Oooooh you're classy! That what your dad did to you. Before he beat your mum!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> You are showing how naive you are here. I could list many legal drugs that are far worse for your health than illegal drugs. We must then asks ourselves why are they actually illegal when far more dangerous drugs can be bought over the counter. This however is another subject for another thread.
> 
> I will list one illegal drug that has been proven to have no upper toxic dose and is used by millions and millions of people each day, some of them fortune 500 CEOs and even members of the bar.
> 
> Cannabis


I'm sorry but I disagree. I know that many people use cannabis and have no problems but I have seen first hand the paranoia and other related issues it can cause. It's illegal for a reason.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Authorised and licenced ooooooooh that's good. This website wouldn't even give me there registered address! I doubt your would give me the registered address of your dealers if they are whiter than white.
> 
> I am not feeling bullied anymore at all. Cus if I cared it means I care about your views and I don't. As your so biased and protective it's rediculouse!
> 
> Defensive arnt you. Everyone one is allowed a point of view. And I have tried steroids so I actually have had a little taste of it All to form an opinion. As for @Ashcrapper well please, really AIDs is that funny! Lol I had a friend die of that. So have any of you had someone die of cancer? Maybe I should get a dancing man to cancer cancer ! Pathetic vile person. Go crawl back to the gym "badger"


Yep, my dad died of cancer. Crack on and make as many jokes as you like, because I'm not an over sensitive, looking to be offended bellend and therefore couldnt care less.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Authorised and licenced ooooooooh that's good. This website wouldn't even give me there registered address! I doubt your would give me the registered address of your dealers if they are whiter than white.
> 
> I am not feeling bullied anymore at all. Cus if I cared it means I care about your views and I don't. As your so biased and protective it's rediculouse!


Authorized, licensed and legalized is what you suggested.... now you're making out like its not.

And if you didn't want anyone's opinion but your own why post on a public forum??

Seriously dude relax.... life is good man


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

@[email protected] leave mr @IGotTekkers alone And come drool over fireman!! Okay!!!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Authorised and licenced ooooooooh that's good. This website wouldn't even give me there registered address! I doubt your would give me the registered address of your dealers if they are whiter than white.
> 
> I am not feeling bullied anymore at all. Cus if I cared it means I care about your views and I don't. As your so biased and protective it's rediculouse!
> 
> Defensive arnt you. Everyone one is allowed a point of view. And I have tried steroids so I actually have had a little taste of it All to form an opinion. As for @Ashcrapper well please, really AIDs is that funny! Lol I had a friend die of that. So have any of you had someone die of cancer? Maybe I should get a dancing man to cancer cancer ! Pathetic vile person. Go crawl back to the gym "badger"


I love this guy ,I am ****ing myself on my couch right now:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Please tell us which legal drugs are not bad for your health.


We're not talking about legal drugs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> At no point have I mentioned steroids, I know nothing about them and have no interest in them. If you can prove to me that illegal recreational drugs are safe then yes I'll take back my 'silly statements'.
> 
> I don't think you know the meaning of the word gentleman so I'll pass on the pic thanks.


Steroid dealers are still drug dealers, and as most users of this website do infact use and buy steroids, and know of, interact with steroid dealers on a regular basis, I'd say they are the most important type of dealer that should be addressed in this thread.

Search "bigger stronger faster" and give it a watch. Hasca little interview with bodybuilder and ex drug dealer Greg valantino, very nice chap. Case closed


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Just because certain drugs are illegal is does not make them dangerous for our health.


a point confirmed by ecstacy still being a class A drug :lol:

i think pro rata it causes less deaths every year than nearly every other drug

even with the huge amount taken and not just pro rata i think it still has one of the lowest fatality levels out of all of the harmful substances

on the harmful substances list i'm sure it is somewhere like 17th or 18th out of 20 substances in terms of addictivness and damage it can cause, channel 4 even did an experimental program where they gave it to celebs ffs and it's still a class A drug

it's more evidence of the distinction between individual moraility and legality

here's a statistic for you @[email protected] from the dangerous drugs list, these statistics are from England and Wales for the year 2008

Tobacco: over 100,000 deaths

Alcohol: 8,724 deaths

Ecstacy: 44 deaths

tobacco and alcohol = legal

Ecstacy = class A illiegal drug, classed in the most serious bracket of drugs

i've just checked and out of the 20 most harmful substances Ecstacy is 17th out of 20

the fact is jojo that your kids would be far better off from a health point of view taking an ecstacy tablet than sitting around indoors with you drinking wine or going out and drinking 6 pints, although this seems to be something whith which you struggle just because it's not government sanctioned

i remember when the leah betts died they made us watch a video about her death, the video was a government made one and it just went on and on about how her brain swelled up because ecstacy is a terrible killer, any time i took pills that was in my mind so i drank loads of water to keep myself hydrated, later i found out that the reason leah betts died is that ecstacy makes you retain water and she drank too much and it went to her brain, the government knew this, if they had made in informative video i would've known better than to drink gallons of water whilst out raving, but instead they made a video that served to scare everyone instead of informing them, could've been to my fatal detriment

just because the government says something is legal/illegal jojo doesn't mean that it's necessarily moral or immoral

have the government never made a policy you didn't agree with, as someone said was the war in Iraq moral, most would say no, are the cuts to the nhs moral, or the bedroom tax or the scrapping of ema for students or tuition fees etc, how many times have a government had to backtrack on something, update a policy, change one etc etc do you just take everything that the government say as being correct and right?

even if you do then the individual, the shopkeeper has a moral decision and choice as to whether or not he chooses to sell the biggest killers on the harmful substances list, is it legal for him to do so? yes, is it moral for him to do so? by your logic no, which would make him a bad person

i disagree


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mish said:


> You are showing how naive you are here. I could list many legal drugs that are far worse for your health than illegal drugs. We must then asks ourselves why are they actually illegal when far more dangerous drugs can be bought over the counter. This however is another subject for another thread.
> 
> I will list one illegal drug that has been proven to have no upper toxic dose and is used by millions and millions of people each day, some of them fortune 500 CEOs and even members of the bar.
> 
> Cannabis


That's a bit of an invalid argument as the majority of the legally damaging drugs are still legal due to massive amounts of government revenue.

And cannabis has a huge mental impact, not least of which are terrible paranoia and anxiety/depression. I see the impact of that almost daily. Doesn't mean there aren't worse things, like alcohol, when abused, but doesn't make them ok!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Yep, my dad died of cancer. Crack on and make as many jokes as you like, because I'm not an over sensitive, looking to be offended bellend and therefore could care less.


Lol anyway how is your Easter, out dogging with your fat girlfriend tonight? I heard she can dp and everything! She's a keeper!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Oooooh you're classy! That what your dad did to you. Before he beat your mum!


No actually I didn't even know my dad till I was 12 years old and I still developed to be more of a man than you. Ignorant little stain


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I love this guy ,I am ****ing myself on my couch right now:lol:


No-body told him it meant articulate intelligent dudes!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I call to put them both in the red. ****em. I'll go first


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No actually I didn't even know my dad till I was 12 years old and I still developed to be more of a man than you. Ignorant little stain


Tell Jeremy Kyle please now me I don't care!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

marc_muscle said:


> Lol anyway how is your Easter, out dogging with your fat girlfriend tonight? I heard she can dp and everything! She's a keeper!


Nope, I dug up your dead friend and spent all weekend bumming his corpse


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I call to put them both in the red. ****em. I'll go first


Me second

I've not Said anything in other threads but this guys starting to get on my tiiiiitz!!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> All I know is drug deals are scum!


yeah we've got that now rain man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Steroid dealers are still drug dealers, and as most users of this website do infact use and buy steroids, and know of, interact with steroid dealers on a regular basis, I'd say they are the most important type of dealer that should be addressed in this thread.
> 
> Search "bigger stronger faster" and give it a watch. Hasca little interview with bodybuilder and ex drug dealer Greg valantino, very nice chap. Case closed


Ok well we've maybe had our wires crossed then. As I said I have no knowledge about the laws surrounding steroid dealing or the implications of steroid use. I was talking about dealers of illegal 'recreational' drugs, specifically those that push and sell to children and vulnerable people.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I call to put them both in the red. ****em. I'll go first


I say we keep Jojo green, she's ok.

Marc on the other hand.... :devil2:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay I'm green again :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Lol anyway how is your Easter, out dogging with your fat girlfriend tonight? I heard she can dp and everything! She's a keeper!





marc_muscle said:


> Tell Jeremy Kyle please now me I don't care!


Good lord the handbag is out :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> a point confirmed by ecstacy still being a class A drug :lol:
> 
> i think pro rata it causes less deaths every year than nearly every other drug
> 
> ...


That isn't true you know, if everybody consumed alcohol at a reasonable level deaths for ecstasy would be far higher, pro rata than alcohol users. It's alcohol abuse which causes deaths, not use and the number of people drinking alcohol massively outweighs the number taking ecstasy, so you're statistics are pointless.

That doesn't negate the fact that media reaction to the odd ecstasy death is also ridiculously disproportionate and biased.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

marc why do you neg me with your weak reputation? It does nothing.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

marc_muscle said:


> Tell Jeremy Kyle please now me I don't care!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> I say we keep Jojo green, she's ok.
> 
> Marc on the other hand.... :devil2:


Yup yup yup I like my @[email protected]


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

marc_muscle said:


> Lol anyway how is your Easter, out dogging with your fat girlfriend tonight? I heard she can dp and everything! She's a keeper!


Hey ash, if she can dp she is a keeper can we join in? Bit sad for Marc as he'll never get to experience dp


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hey ash, if she can dp she is a keeper can we join in? Bit sad for Marc as he'll never get to experience dp


Well not as a giver anyway


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Quick exercise on how to get banned.

1 post trolling rubbish to start an argument. Get banned

2 post a comment about AIDS to a guy who has admitted he has HIV apparently. Get banned

3 do all this while I'm playing Xbox so I have to stop killing people in Xbox land to deal with puerile kid stuff on here.

No comments about either member please unless you want to be banned as well.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Good lord the handbag is out :lol:


Oh hang on is this the same dude that's always bringing up his homoness to milky.. like in a weird attempt to get him to be his daddy?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Stopping you killing people on Xbox live is pretty inexcusable I agree.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

For the rest of the adults on here that didn't get the chop.... Its been fun


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Who else got banned? It was almost a sensible discussion for a bit!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Who else got banned? It was almost a sensible discussion for a bit!


Don't care am off killing people on x box too!! Off to vent! Reply to my email when you get a mo please z


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

In for no names, @Tinytom resident evil 6 = badass


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Cookie-raider said:


> Don't care am off killing people on x box too!! Off to vent! Reply to my email when you get a mo please z


Damn you did show me to pay more attention


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Quick exercise on how to get banned.
> 
> 1 post trolling rubbish to start an argument. Get banned
> 
> ...


Finally some educated comments!!! So... are we talking call of duty..


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Finally some educated comments!!! So... are we talking call of duty..


Yup yup yup


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Who else got banned? It was almost a sensible discussion for a bit!


Lets recap

OP couldnt hack that some didnt agree with him

He spat his dummy out and called some members names

Some of those members called him names in return

Me and Jojo had a nice discussion even though we didnt agree on everything

Kingdale and a few others got negged by the OP

Cookie-raider wanted to drag Jojo away to perv on firemen

Tinytom came through and shut this sh*t down

Thats pretty much it... and everybody had a good time


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Lets recap
> 
> OP couldnt hack that some didnt agree with him
> 
> ...


Firemen are the way forward!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Lets recap
> 
> OP couldnt hack that some didnt agree with him
> 
> ...


And there weren't even any new firemen to perve at! Come on @Cookie-raider sort it out :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AK no more discussion on it please.

FTR it's tomb raider on Xbox. Awesome game. Total violence. But also mystery.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> AK no more discussion on it please.
> 
> FTR it's tomb raider on Xbox. Awesome game. Total violence. But also mystery.


Wow. That is the most shocking thing I've ever read on here.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Don't care am off killing people on x box too!! Off to vent! Reply to my email when you get a mo please z


Was busy watching the Sweeney.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> AK no more discussion on it please.
> 
> FTR it's tomb raider on Xbox. Awesome game. Total violence. But also mystery.


All this talk about respecting women and your staring at Lara crofts ass


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Firemen are the way forward!!


You both need to get over the fireman thing! You'll just be disappointed


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You both need to get over the fireman thing! You'll just be disappointed


NOOOO WAY!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You both need to get over the fireman thing! You'll just be disappointed


La la la la la not listening. All firemen have perfect tanned oiled bodies. Fact! :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> NOOOO WAY!


I've just asked for an official verdict from my wife and her friend who have both tried fireman and the verdict is fantastic fantasy and skinny 5 minute wonder reality, sorry to ruin things.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That isn't true you know, if everybody consumed alcohol at a reasonable level deaths for ecstasy would be far higher, pro rata than alcohol users. It's alcohol abuse which causes deaths, not use and the number of people drinking alcohol massively outweighs the number taking ecstasy, so you're statistics are pointless.


of course they're not pointless, a major stastic is that in terms of addictivness and harmfulness alcohol is considered to be both more addictive and dangerous by far than ecstacy, it's like saying well if all heroin users only smoked heroin instead of injecting it then the number of heroin deaths would come down hugely, but the point is that alcohol is the 5th most addictive substance in the world so your idea could never be a reality, people can't drink in moderation because of it's high level of addictivness, you add into that the people who die from one off alcohol poisoning from drinking too much that aren't alcoholics then the statistics are solid and hold up as good comparrissons, there are over 400,000 ecstacy pills taken per week in the uk so i could just as easily argue that out of that huge number per week people arn't taking ecstacy at a resonable level either, to think that such a huge amount of tablets are taken per week with only 44 deaths in any given year is a testament to how safe the pill is, i imagine that a lot of those deaths come from either people drinking too much water or dodgy pills.

if you put up people regularly taking safe MDMA whilst not drinking water on nights out against people, non alcoholics, going out and getting p1ssed (so we're eliminating the liver disease factor etc) then there's no way that the number of alcohol related deaths would come down to match the astonishingly favorable statistic that ecstacy has of a couple of hundred thousand users every weerk resulting in only 40 od deaths per year


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> of course they're not pointless, a major stastic is that in terms of addictivness and harmfulness alcohol is considered to be both more addictive and dangerous by far than ecstacy, it's like saying well if all heroin users only smoked heroin instead of injecting it then the number of heroin deaths would come down hugely, but the point is that alcohol is the 5th most addictive substance in the world so your idea could never be a reality, people can't drink in moderation because of it's high level of addictivness, you add into that the people who die from one off alcohol poisoning from drinking too much that aren't alcoholics then the statistics are solid and hold up as good comparrissons, there are over 400,000 ecstacy pills taken per week in the uk so i could just as easily argue that out of that huge number per week people arn't taking ecstacy at a resonable level either, to think that such a huge amount of tablets are taken per week with only 44 deaths in any given year is a testament to how safe the pill is, i imagine that a lot of those deaths come from either people drinking too much water or didgy pills.
> 
> if you put up people regularly taking safe MDMA whilst not drinking water on nights out against people, non alcoholics, going out and getting p1ssed (so we're eliminating the liver disease factor etc) then there's no way that the number of alcohol related deaths would come down to match the astonishingly favorable statistic that ecstacy has of a couple of hundred thousand users every weerk resulting in only 40 od deaths per year


I can't really argue the ecstasy never tried it but been amongst it a lot in the 90s and never did see a fraction of the problems with alcohol, it's down to political correctness and what legislation the media enforce


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> La la la la la not listening. All firemen have perfect tanned oiled bodies. Fact! :laugh:


They had to stop oiling up their bodies as too many were catching fire whilst trying to put them out.

Also...can't believe I missed this thread until now :sad:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting fact, but more people are killed horse riding than by ecstasy.

Also, ecstasy is lovely


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> La la la la la not listening. All firemen have perfect tanned oiled bodies. Fact! :laugh:


I'm sorry I've asked verdicts and got a 100% negative, scrawny, flaky skinned and don't know how to shag properly.

Now underwear models posing as fireman for a calendar shoot get a much higher rating! And male strippers dressed as fireman do ok too.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting fact, but more people are killed horse riding than by ecstasy.
> 
> Also, ecstasy is lovely


But horses taste better.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Im glad the OP has felt the ban hammer.

As for all drug dealers being bad people I cant have that. I buy my weed from a lovely lady in her 50's who grows her own, never pushes it on kids no free samples (much to my disappointment) to get people hooked. She is not the same as some cnut down west who would happily sell a ten bag of brown to a school kid. To tar everybody with the same brush is just ridiculous.

Also the argument of some that say they have witnessed the devastation caused by cannabis really grips my sh1t. Of course it may affect some people negatively but these people are in the vast minority. I mean just because it doesnt agree with people does not mean its a horrific substance full stop.

There are a lot of fat cnuts out there that cant stop shoving cheeseburgers down there neck but that doesnt mean that they should be banned. That just ruins it for the majority of people who it does not cause a problem for and can enjoy them sensibly.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I can't really argue the ecstasy never tried it but been amongst it a lot in the 90s and never did see a fraction of the problems with alcohol, it's down to political correctness and what legislation the media enforce


exactly, they haven't really rectified this since the high profile death of leah betts, check these out, has you scratching your head as to why it's still a class A drug

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/nov/02/david-nutt-dangerous-drug-list


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting fact, but more people are killed horse riding than by ecstasy.
> 
> Also, ecstasy is lovely


the 2 do hugely overlap though, if you check that statistic out you'll see that most of those horse riders were on ecstacy at the time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> They had to stop oiling up their bodies as too many were catching fire whilst trying to put them out.
> 
> Also...can't believe I missed this thread until now :sad:


That's ok, I'm not really a fan of the oil. It looks fab but can get a bit too messy 

The important thing is that you're here now :thumb:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmmmmmn oil!!! Firemen hmmmmmm gonna go change underwear brb !!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> exactly, they haven't really rectified this since the high profile death of leah betts, check these out, has you scratching your head as to why it's still a class A drug
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/nov/02/david-nutt-dangerous-drug-list


Interesting, what's the x units? Very surprised to see aas so high on the physical side, who's graph is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm sorry I've asked verdicts and got a 100% negative, scrawny, flaky skinned and don't know how to shag properly.
> 
> Now underwear models posing as fireman for a calendar shoot get a much higher rating! And male strippers dressed as fireman do ok too.


Ok sounds like models and strippers are the way forward :thumb: Thanks for the market research


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Interesting fact, but more people are killed horse riding than by ecstasy.
> 
> Also, ecstasy is lovely


My favourite is ketamin. Very rarely do drugs anymore though.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok sounds like models and strippers are the way forward :thumb: Thanks for the market research


That's the ones I was on about originally!!!

Derrrrr

Don't do naturally hot sticky men lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok sounds like models and strippers are the way forward :thumb: Thanks for the market research


They do a LOT of market research if you want it mid sized body builders score very highly! My market research is from a different angle, lol. Did you know for example that 86% of hot ladies are married or partnered to unacceptably looking or shaped guys, a shockingly sad statistic.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Interesting, what's the x units? Very surprised to see aas so high on the physical side, who's graph is it?


derived from the link above i think mate, i'm not sure it was a while ago i was having a different debate about something with a mate and he showed me the graph, he told me the source but i can't remember where it's from but if you look at the article i linked in with it with the list of dangerous drugs placing them in order and giving the statistics i quoted they seem to be in the same order so i think it comes from that from that

the david nutt dangerous drug list is pretty reputable and one of the more accurate and comprehensive guides on harmful substances


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Im glad the OP has felt the ban hammer.
> 
> As for all drug dealers being bad people I cant have that. I buy my weed from a *lovely lady in her 50's *who grows her own, never pushes it on kids no free samples (much to my disappointment) to get people hooked. She is not the same as some cnut down west who would happily sell a ten bag of brown to a school kid. To tar everybody with the same brush is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


These are the worst! The lowest of the low! I bet she's ultra-violent. Probably people traffics too!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> They do a LOT of market research if you want it mid sized body builders score very highly! My market research is from a different angle, lol. Did you know for example that 86% of hot ladies are married or partnered to unacceptably looking or shaped guys, a shockingly sad statistic.


Soooo thinking about setting up a fake audition on my dining room for half way body builders dressed as fireman!!

I like your way of thinking!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Hmmmmmmn oil!!! Firemen hmmmmmm gonna go change underwear brb !!


How come firemen make you poo yourself? :tongue:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> How come firemen make you poo yourself? :tongue:


Hmmmmm and dribble and shake a lot


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

kingdale said:


> My favourite is ketamin. Very rarely do drugs anymore though.


I used to like ketamine too. Unfortunately (fortunately) I don't have weekends getting obliterated anymore and rarely even drink at all.

I did like a bit of Ket though. Used to like a cheeky little CK One too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Im glad the OP has felt the ban hammer.
> 
> As for all drug dealers being bad people I cant have that. I buy my weed from a lovely lady in her 50's who grows her own, never pushes it on kids no free samples (much to my disappointment) to get people hooked. She is not the same as some cnut down west who would happily sell a ten bag of brown to a school kid. To tar everybody with the same brush is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Ok we obviously disagree on these points and our views are influenced by how drugs have affected either ourselves or those close to us. I'm glad that you haven't been badly affected by your weed but the fact is that lots of people are. It can ruin lives. That may sound a bit dramatic but in my opinion it's true.

As for your drug dealing granny, I genuinely didn't realise that people like that sold drugs. Maybe my 'all drug dealers are bad' statement was a bit sweeping but it was based on my own experiences. You learn something new every day


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> These are the worst! The lowest of the low! I bet she's ultra-violent. Probably people traffics too!


Gina makes Tony Montana look like a pussycat mate!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Soooo thinking about setting up a fake audition on my dining room for half way body builders dressed as fireman!!
> 
> I like your way of thinking!!


Doing my best to help out.

Charlie does auditions fairly regularly on Fridays if you'd like a guest judge spot


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Doing my best to help out.
> 
> Charlie does auditions fairly regularly on Fridays if you'd like a guest judge spot


Whooohooooo!!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ok we obviously disagree on these points and our views are influenced by how drugs have affected either ourselves or those close to us. I'm glad that you haven't been badly affected by your weed but the fact is that lots of people are. It can ruin lives. That may sound a bit dramatic but in my opinion it's true.
> 
> As for your drug dealing granny, I genuinely didn't realise that people like that sold drugs. Maybe my 'all drug dealers are bad' statement was a bit sweeping but it was based on my own experiences. You learn something new every day


I agree with you, you can only make opinions based on your own knowledge and experience. I just think that people shouldnt be so stuck with their opinions, everyone believes they are right most of the time but most are unwilling to listen to a alternate point of view.

As with my cheeseburgers point that can ruin an awful lot of peoples lives but that does not mean they in themselves are awful and should be banned does it? If the majority of people can enjoy things responsibly why should the minority of people spoil things for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> They do a LOT of market research if you want it mid sized body builders score very highly! My market research is from a different angle, lol. Did you know for example that 86% of hot ladies are married or partnered to unacceptably looking or shaped guys, a shockingly sad statistic.


I used to be one of those 86% (not that I'd call myself hot) but now I've got my beast :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I used to be one of those 86% (not that I'd call myself hot) but now I've got my beast :thumb:


It's honestly weird, we've noticed it for years and can't work it out!

Charlie is very disappointed at the lack of beasts


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe my 'all drug dealers are bad' statement was a bit sweeping but it was based on my own experiences. You learn something new every day


ffs me and @IGotTekkers bang on all afternoon making this exact point and get nowhere then bashy turns up at the last minute and it's all: "yeah i see where you're coming from"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TG123 said:


> ffs me and @IGotTekkers bang on all afternoon making this exact point and get nowhere then bashy turns up at the last minute and it's all: "yeah i see where you're coming from"


Well your posts were too long so I lost track of what your point was and Tekkers just kept calling me an ignorant pig and the like so your arguments were lost on me I'm afraid.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It's honestly weird, we've noticed it for years and can't work it out!
> 
> Charlie is very disappointed at the lack of beasts


Well she can't have my beast. I don't share :nono: :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well your posts were too long so I lost track of what your point was and Tekkers just kept calling me an ignorant pig and the like so your arguments were lost on me I'm afraid.


You see TG and tekkers, TG you waffle too much, and tekkers just chucked in too many insults and dodgy claims about being the biggest dealer in the west. Bashy just made a nice concise point and all those bans and negging could have been avoided, lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The tangent this thread has taken is very worrying.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well she can't have my beast. I don't share :nono: :lol:


Lol, we think that's the problem, hot women with a munter, they'll share away as they're only trading up, hot woman with a beast and they keep him tied up in the bedroom all weekend. It's the only thing that makes sense, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> The tangent this thread has taken is very worrying.


Not a fireman fan? :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You see TG and tekkers, TG you waffle too much, and tekkers just chucked in to many insults and dodgy claims about being the biggest dealer in the west. Bashy just made a nice concise point and all those bans and negging could have been avoided, lol.


i don't waffle!

i'm just like getting on my high horse :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As for your drug dealing granny, I genuinely didn't realise that people like that sold drugs. Maybe my 'all drug dealers are bad' statement was a bit sweeping but it was based on my own experiences. You learn something new every day


But they could be selling to someone who's not an end user and therefore it could be getting sold on to some year 7 school kid. :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> The tangent this thread has taken is very worrying.


It's not interrupting you staring at Lara croft again is it, is she moving? sorry

I'm enjoying it more now I know what I'm talking about instead of making it up as I go along.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Not a fireman fan? :lol:


I have a mate I used to train with who is a real fireman.

And a mate who is a stripper that dresses like a fireman. Both very different lol


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Lol, we think that's the problem, hot women with a munter, they'll share away as they're only trading up, hot woman with a beast and they keep him tied up in the bedroom all weekend. It's the only thing that makes sense, lol.


Gigiddy giggidy giggidy oh yeah!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I have a mate I used to train with who is a real fireman.
> 
> And a mate who is a stripper that dresses like a fireman. Both very different lol


You're mate stripper doesn't live in the mailbox does he?


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You're mate stripper doesn't live in the mailbox does he?


Can we be greedy and have both??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Can we be greedy and have both??


That's up to Tom, if it was up to me of course!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> That's up to Tom, if it was up to me of course!


At the same time!???


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But they could be selling to someone who's not an end user and therefore it could be getting sold on to some year 7 school kid. :whistling:


I wont hear a bad word said about Gina! Shut your fcuking mouth sir! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Bashy said:


> I wont hear a bad word said about Gina! Shut your fcuking mouth sir! :gun_bandana:


Wtf


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

What a weird thread this has turned in to!

Fukcing freaks! Lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Cookie-raider said:


> Wtf


I am defending the integrity of my drug dealer.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I have a mate I used to train with who is a real fireman.
> 
> And a mate who is a stripper that dresses like a fireman. Both very different lol


WTF an heir and a spare

send them guys down to see me .

kaza


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Bashy said:


> I am defending the integrity of my drug dealer.


Oooooooh okayyyyy !!! :/


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> What a weird thread this has turned in to!
> 
> Fukcing freaks! Lol


I'm only on page two, can you sum it up?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kimball said:


> You're mate stripper doesn't live in the mailbox does he?


Lol pr**k. All my friends are not dwarfs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fit4life said:


> WTF an heir and a spare
> 
> send them guys down to see me .
> 
> kaza


Control yourself


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

WillOdling said:


> I'm only on page two, can you sum it up?


Drugs dealers are scum

Not all drug dealers are scum

Hog like insults thrown

Ban hammer wielded

Recurring theme of marc muscle being a cnut

Fireman orgy being organized.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> I'm only on page two, can you sum it up?


Well......

The OP, Marc no muscle is gay and proud and likes to bitch about anything and everything for as much attention as he can get

Mish got banned for saying something about aids..

Tinytom is p!ssed off because he got his ar$e whooped on Xbox live

Kimball, cookie raider and Jo Jo have arranged a 3some

And all drug dealers are c unts unless they sell steroids


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I see. Thanks guys.

What did @Tinytom get beaten at?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Hmmmmmmn oil!!! Firemen hmmmmmm gonna go change underwear brb !!


New firemen in pictures thread :thumb:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Control yourself


Yes lol I was here and asked first !!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 'friend' who dealt higher quality 'drugs' to top end businessmen majority off which where on 5 figure salaries. I'm gutted I didn't get a chance to neg and insult Marc muscle, what a fcukin tool he was, shame about mish.rip.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well......
> 
> The OP, Marc no muscle is gay and proud and likes to bitch about anything and everything for as much attention as he can get
> 
> ...


4 or maybe 5 not decided yet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> At the same time!???


Why not


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I have a 'friend' who dealt higher quality 'drugs' to top end businessmen majority off which where on 5 figure salaries. I'm gutted I didn't get a chance to neg and insult Marc muscle, what a fcukin tool he was, shame about mish.rip.


5 figure salaries eh? Must be high rollers


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol pr**k. All my friends are not dwarfs.


Lol, not what I meant at all, but pleased you took it well

I meant we know a stripper who often dresses as a fireman too and he lives in the mailbox in Birmingham. he is slightly vertically challenged though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> 5 figure salaries eh? Must be high rollers


There's organisation off a swingers club meeting going on in here, its like when some bodies sayings something awkward to someone and your trying to act like your not listenung


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> 5 figure salaries eh? Must be high rollers


Where were they from? Bulgaria? :laugh:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> There's organisation off a swingers club meeting going on in here, its like when some bodies sayings something awkward to someone and your trying to act like your not listenung


It's just stripper bodybuilder fireman at this stage to be fair.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Why not


Yay!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

zack amin said:


> There's organisation off a swingers club meeting going on in here, its like when some bodies sayings something awkward to someone and your trying to act like your not listenung


Whoohoooo


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Whoohoooo


So Friday two weeks time then, we'll have to check jojo's free for the auditions too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> There's organisation off a swingers club meeting going on in here, its like when some bodies sayings something awkward to someone and your trying to act like your not listenung


Just to be clear, I don't swing, just like to look :whistling:

I've got my man and I don't share :nono:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So Friday two weeks time then, we'll have to check jojo's free for the auditions too.


Auditions I can do :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just to be clear, I don't swing, just like to look :whistling:
> 
> I've got my man and I don't share :nono:


From the way this threads going you and cookie just offered yourself out to Kim all and his Mrs lol


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> So Friday two weeks time then, we'll have to check jojo's free for the auditions too.


Yup see you there :S


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> From the way this threads going you and cookie just offered yourself out to Kim all and his Mrs lol


You're misunderstanding, it's a simple audition. Have you never seen the fake casting couch stuff.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Yup see you there :S


Sounds like Jojo just wants to watch, lol. Always room for a voyeur or two.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> From the way this threads going you and cookie just offered yourself out to Kim all and his Mrs lol


Lol @Kimball and his lovely wife know I don't share my toys :lol:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You're misunderstanding, it's a simple audition. Have you never seen the fake casting couch stuff.


Sod that I'm up for a swinging session!! Oh oobbeedooo ooo ooo ooo I wanna be like you oooo ooo


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Sod that I'm up for a swinging session!! Oh oobbeedooo ooo ooo ooo I wanna be like you oooo ooo


As long as you don't mind Jojo watching, she could always score things a bit like sex factor?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> As long as you don't mind Jojo watching, she could always score things a bit like sex factor?


Ooh do I get a buzzer? :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ooh do I get a buzzer? :thumb:


Well cookie was going to, but you could borrow it if you liked no buzzing out at critical moments though!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Well cookie was going to, but you could borrow it if you liked no buzzing out at critical moments though!


I

Hey!!! I want to buzzers!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> I
> 
> Hey!!! I want to buzzers!!!


We've got loads, we'll bring extras.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Kimball said:


> We've got loads, we'll bring extras.


Yay!! Happy bunny


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bashy said:


> Drugs dealers are scum
> 
> Not all drug dealers are scum
> 
> ...


Well done.

Continuing to talk about a banned member after I asked to stop.

See you in a few days


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well......
> 
> The OP, Marc no muscle is gay and proud and likes to bitch about anything and everything for as much attention as he can get
> 
> ...


I did ask everyone to stop talking about the banned members. Rules are rules so see you in a few days. 

Plus I didn't get whooped I stormed to victory


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thread closed before everyone ends up banned


----------

